# Thank You! Thank You!



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I joined HayTalk one year ago and we started our hay operation in 2011. Neither the wife nor I have a farming background - we had a lot to learn (still do). This site has been a tremendous source or useful information and we've learned so much from everyone here. We can post our own questions and search old discussion threads - brilliant.

We're indebted to the folks who started & run this site and all the contributors willing to share their wisdom. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You and the Mrs. are welcome......thats the whole deal here.....to help each other. Thats why this site is such a huge success. We have some pretty special folks from around the country here that are willing to help people.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, I've learned a lot, too. I think all of us have some experience in some area that others need, so it sure is a big help over-all!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

It's really nice to have a forum that is friendly and everyone has an opinion that can be so helpful. No fighting or bickering like on other sites. Mike


----------

